# Youtube Video laden seit gestern extreme langsam.



## Himmelskrieger (8. April 2013)

Habe seit gestern (Sonntag) das Problem das Youtube Videos extreme langsam laden, selbst 480p lädt nicht mehr pausenlos, er lädt par Sekunden und danach ist etwa die doppelte länge wieder Pause. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?

Hab VDSL 50k, nutze Wlan, und bekomme am PC über Speedtest.net (Server: C&S Breitband GmbH) ~33mbps down und ~8mbps up. 
Kann bei Steam problemlos mit 4mb/s+ runterladen. Sollte also kein Problem sein YT Videos in 1080p zu streamen.

Vor Sonntag ging es problemlos, 1080p Video, ein Download (mit vollen 4mb/s) nebenbei waren kein Problem. 

Jemand eine Idee warum Youtube Video, ohne vorher eine halbe Stunde zu warten, momentan unmöglich ist?, anscheinend haben viele Telekom (auch 1&1 Nutzer) das Problem, steht zumindest so in den Kommentaren.

Hatte in den letzten Jahren das Problem nie gehabt, bis auf ein par Videos die letzten Tagen (vielleicht 5% wenn es hoch kommt), und seit Sonntag geht es eig. gar nicht mehr.

Edit:
OS: Win 8 Pro 64 bit, 
Browser: Google Chrome
Treiber/Updates: Alles aktuell


----------



## cryzen (8. April 2013)

das problem ist schon 2-4 wochen so nicht nur bei dir


----------



## Thegameone (8. April 2013)

Bei mir das gleiche wie bei Himmelskrieger. Läd voll lange bis garnicht.

OS: Win 8 Pro 64 bit, 
Browser: Google Chrome
Treiber/Updates: Alles aktuell

Es liegt also nicht an Chrome oder Win 8?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. April 2013)

Gibt es eine Lösung?, oder Begründung für das Problem?

Hoffe das geht bald wieder anständig, echt schlimm mit den ewigen vorrausladen bei 480p, schlimmer als früher mit DSL 2000


----------



## Knilchhans (8. April 2013)

Ich hab das Problem bei mir gelöst. Wenn ihr wie ich die Telekom als Internetanbieter habt, versucht es mal mit dem firefoxaddon "Telekom Youtube Turbo".


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. April 2013)

Knilchhans schrieb:


> Ich hab das Problem bei mir gelöst. Wenn ihr wie ich die Telekom als Internetanbieter habt, versucht es mal mit dem firefoxaddon "Telekom Youtube Turbo".


 
Gibs das auch für Google Chrome?, habs nicht gefunden, alternative?

Jemand eine Idee warum mit der Telekom so langsam ist?, bei ist es auch erst seit Sonntag.


----------



## Knilchhans (8. April 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Gibs das auch für Google Chrome?, habs nicht gefunden, alternative?


 
weiß ich leider auch nicht.....


----------



## norse (8. April 2013)

Probiert mal nen alternativen DNS!  Hatte das selbe problem und nun gehts wider flott!


Mit 8.8.8.8 gehts natürlich am schnellsten


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. April 2013)

norse schrieb:


> Probiert mal nen alternativen DNS!  Hatte das selbe problem und nun gehts wider flott!
> 
> 
> Mit 8.8.8.8 gehts natürlich am schnellsten


 
Sorry, wenn ich jetzt total blöd frage, aber wie mache ich das?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. April 2013)

Hatte auch immer wieder Probleme mit Youtube.

In einen anderen Thread hier vor 1-2 Wochen gings um die gleiche Problematik, da hat einer dieses Tool empfohlen "Magic Actions for YouTube"
Magic Actions for YouTube für Firefox - Download - CHIP Online 
Es gibt auch ne Version für Chrome.

Bin bisher jedenfalls zufrieden damit, es funktioniert definitiv besser und Videos starten gleich in höchster Qualität


----------



## norse (8. April 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich jetzt total blöd frage, aber wie mache ich das?



W7?
Metzwerk freigabe center - adaptereinstellungen (ganz links) - rechtsklick auf die netzwerkverbindung - eigenschaften - dprt auf IPV4 doppelt klicken - unten haken setzen und als DNS z.b den 8.8.8.8 festsetzen - alles mit OK bestätigen und ausprobieren!

Bitte rückmeldung ob es hilft!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (8. April 2013)

Singlecoreplayer2500+ schrieb:


> Hatte auch immer wieder Probleme mit Youtube.
> 
> In einen anderen Thread hier vor 1-2 Wochen gings um die gleiche Problematik, da hat einer dieses Tool empfohlen "Magic Actions for YouTube"
> Magic Actions for YouTube für Firefox - Download - CHIP Online
> ...


 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW! , alter der lädt die Videos schneller als ich kucken kann! 

Besten dank für dieses Addon!, erfüllt mehr als ich erwünscht hätte, stellt gleich auf 720p, den Player auf Large, grandios!!!
Full HD auch kein Problem, einfach grandioses Addon.

Besten Dank dafür!.

@norse , Problem durch das Chrome Plugin gelöst. Aber danke für die Erklärung, nutze übrigens W8 (dürfte aber gleich sein).


----------



## Himmelskrieger (9. April 2013)

Gestern ging es mit Magic Actions besser als je, aber jetzt ist es genauso langsam wie vorher?, was da los?!, das nervt extreme.

Edit: Jetzt geht es nach einen Router neustart wieder, diese Telekom Router taugen echt nix


----------



## Invisiblo (13. April 2013)

Hallo,

habe seit heute das gleiche Problem. Habe gestern Abend noch einige 1080p Videos probemlos geschaut, heute braucht er für 480p Minuten damit das Video überhaupt startet.

Ist in allen Browsern so, habe schon Router, PC etc. neu gestartet, Cache geleert, Virenscan usw.. Der "Rest" des Internets ist schnell wie immer und auch der Speedtest bescheinigt mir 13 Mbit Downstream. 

Bin auch bei der Telekom. Echt nervig sowas, hoffe das läuft bis heute Abend wieder! 

Edit: Mehrmaliger Router-Neustart hat dann doch geholfen.


----------



## Invisiblo (15. April 2013)

Hallo, 

ich hole diesen Thread nochmal hoch, hoffe das ist in Ordnung. 

Das Problem habe ich, nachdem es gestern und vorgestern nicht mehr aufgetreten ist, heute wieder. YouTube (und auch nur YouTube) lädt mit gefühlten 5kb/s. Alle anderen Video-Hoster sind schnell wie immer. Das Problem tritt auch Montag vormittag auf und da kann mir nun keiner mehr erzählen, dass die YouTube-Server überlastet sind. 

Mit diesem Plug-In für Telekom habe ich etwa 75% meines gewohnten Speeds. Das Problem bleibt auch bei mehrmaligen Neustarten des Routers bestehen. 

Ich würde dem gerne auf die Schliche kommen und hoffe, dass ihr mir noch ein paar Denkanstöße geben könnt.


----------



## xpSyk (15. April 2013)

Lade dir mal " ipfuck " runter, ist ein Browser AddOn.  vl. gehts dann..


----------



## RedBrain (20. April 2013)

Hier ein kleiner Blogeintrag von der Telekom: Telekom hilft | Service-Blog (Stand: 18.04.2013)


----------



## MrTimmsn (27. April 2013)

Ich weiß auch nicht was da los ist. Bis vor 2 Tagen konnte haben die 1080p Videos von einer Stunde in vllt. einer halben Stunde gebuffert gehabt oder schneller, jetzt brauchen sie gefühlte 10 Tage zum buffern. Die Erweiterug " Magic Actions for Youtube " hat da auch nicht viel geholfen, die Videos laden immer noch nicht, selbst auf 360p!! Habe eine 16k Leitung bei der Telekom, bin über Wlan im Inet und nutze Google Chrome.

OS: Win 7 Home Premium 


Hat jemand Tipps wie man das wieder zum laufen bekommt, oder sind die Youtube Server zurzeit wieder nur so inkompetent?!

Edit: Download ist ganz normal und liegt bei 1,7 mb/s. Nichtmal die Comments oder die empfohlenen Videos laden. So die Seiten laden ganz normal.


----------



## D00msday (1. Mai 2013)

Also erstmal... Alles was unter 720p ist, ist automatisch langsam, weil die Server eben keine Highspeed Server sind, wie die für 720p, 1080p und Original. Eure volle Bandbreite wird NUR auf diesen 3 Qualitätsstufen genutzt. Damit bekommt ihr, wann immer die YT Server euch volle Leistung geben können auch volle Leistung. Eine 16k Leitung ist allerdings ziemlich an der Grenze, wenn es um 1080p geht, besser wäre da 720p zu den Stoßzeiten. 

Um mindere Qualitäten (460p, 320p) besonders schnell zu laden gibt es Programme wie SpeedBit Video Accelerator. Hier werden Videos von Servern vorgeladen und somit schneller zu dir gesendet.


----------

